# D-bol - First cycle ever



## darklomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi guys.

I play rugby and I'm off season now. The guy at my gym suggested me to start taking Dbol to put some weight on me.

I really don't understand much about this stuff, just what i read here... and it's kinda putting me off from dbol. It seems to have effects on the short run, but will not last to the start of the season (3 months from here).

What do you recommend for me. Should I start or not? Should I try another stuff before? What cycle do you recommend for me?

I'm a male, 28 years old, 182 punds, 13-14% BF (I'd like to take my bf to 10 or less).

I also wanted to start a cutting cycle, but I dunno if it's compatible with d-bol.

Any suggestions?

TIA.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

You should not start *until you fully understand what you are doing*.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

D-bol only cycle is not a good choice!!!!!
Test only for the first cycle...500mg a week and for a total of 8-10 weeks....I recommend 8 weeks for the first cycle..

Post your workout.....
Height....and some of your best lifts...


----------



## darklomba (Nov 14, 2005)

I know that. That's why I ask you guys what you think.

I will not start until I'm fully sure of what I'm doing or what I'm taking.

I'm just asking for suggestions, and yours I think, is the most important one. Thanks.


----------



## darklomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh yes... I forgot the height... That would be 1,76 cm. I'm well proportioned, just a bit more body fat that I would expect.

Now that I'm off season I'm planning to do a 5 days a week workout. One day each muscular group. Also I'm planning to make some HIIT, but I'm not sure where to put the workout, as I work 9 hours and it's hard for me to make 2 sessions per day.

Always when I finish the season my lifts are below the average I get when I'm off season, so I'm gonna put the off season wights. Also I don't know the names of all the muscles (I speak spanish).

Chest Bench - 110 kg.
Dorsals (Back) - 90 kg.

So resuming: 28 years, male, 1.76cm, 13-14 BF.

My intention is to cut and growth some muscle and strenght, specially for my legs.

Thanks.


----------



## darklomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Also, I don't expect any miracles. I do a lot of workout, specially off season.

I'm working out at the gym for the last 13 years, and I know my body. It's just that taking stuff makes me a bit nervous, as I don't know if it's going to help. I don't want to do this just to inflate my body, and then when I'm off the stuff go back to the beginning.

If it works, I could start, but if not, I'll stay as I am.

What I'm taking now is EC (20-200, three times a day), for cutting (you know, summertime). Should I mix EC with something other?


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 14, 2005)

if you choose to use steroids, make sure you have adequet protection for you liver and kidneys.... you probably already know that

for my cycle im going to be taking milk thistle, ALA, and NAC...... along with about 1.5 gallons of water a day


----------



## darklomba (Nov 14, 2005)

So Dr. E, do you think that a Test cycle would be the best for me?

Should I stop EC or can I mix both?

Is it possible to do a Test cycle while trying to cut?

Thanks a lot for the answers


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't think a long test only cycle is a good idea. You will be coming off the steroids and have low natural testosterone levels when your season starts. You should definitely learn more more about using steroids before starting anything. Therefore, there is no need to decide what to use at this point. You could plan to do a cycle next off-season, and do research between now and then. Most steroids weaken your tendons and therefore increase your chance of injury on the field...


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I don't think a long test only cycle is a good idea. You will be coming off the steroids and have low natural testosterone levels when your season starts. You should definitely learn more more about using steroids before starting anything. Therefore, there is no need to decide what to use at this point. You could plan to do a cycle next off-season, and do research between now and then. Most steroids weaken your tendons and therefore increase your chance of injury on the field...


 moneybags


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> moneybags


Post-whore


----------



## pnismuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

d-bol works well, however, you are wasting your time.  You need to work out to the point where you level off then move up to juice.  Also, don't work out twice a day just because you are on a d-bol cycle.  Working out 5 days a week is even excesive.  You could work out 4 days on a cyle but you have to make sure you are resting your muscles long enough or you are wasting your time.  For a first time user take 1 a day for the first week.  2 a day the second.  Three the third then 5 the fourth.  Take 5 per day for week 5 and 6 and then cycle down to 4 for a week 3 for a week and then 1 for a week and then use a PCT.  Don't take a cycle of test first- that's just dumb


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

pnismuscle said:
			
		

> d-bol works well, however, you are wasting your time.  You need to work out to the point where you level off then move up to juice.  Also, don't work out twice a day just because you are on a d-bol cycle.  Working out 5 days a week is even excesive.  You could work out 4 days on a cyle but you have to make sure you are resting your muscles long enough or you are wasting your time. * For a first time user take 1 a day for the first week.  2 a day the second.  Three the third then 5 the fourth.  Take 5 per day for week 5 and 6 and then cycle down to 4 for a week 3 for a week and then 1 for a week and then use a PCT.  Don't take a cycle of test first- that's just dumb*


*We have a new resident idiot giving out shit advise*


----------



## tommyboy11 (Nov 15, 2005)

Test is best for a first cycle, 500 mgs a week is good, and i would read up b4 jumping to roids. Also ur gonna inflate up like a ballon with the dbol then deflate shortly after u discontinue using it. If i were you bro i would jus eat like a horse and train ur balls off in ur off season, add some creatine possibly if you want, read up about roids on the net and get ready for a possible test cycle in ur next off season, good luck with whatever you do though


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *We have a new resident idiot giving out shit advise*



no shit, that's horrible advice...9 weeks on dbol for a first time cycle...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 16, 2005)

pnismuscle said:
			
		

> d-bol works well, however, you are wasting your time. You need to work out to the point where you level off then move up to juice. Also, don't work out twice a day just because you are on a d-bol cycle. Working out 5 days a week is even excesive. You could work out 4 days on a cyle but you have to make sure you are resting your muscles long enough or you are wasting your time. For a first time user take 1 a day for the first week. 2 a day the second. Three the third then 5 the fourth. Take 5 per day for week 5 and 6 and then cycle down to 4 for a week 3 for a week and then 1 for a week and then use a PCT. Don't take a cycle of test first- that's just dumb


Where in the world did you get your information from. I didn't know the pharmisist at walmart were giving out anabolic cycle instruction. You have no clue what the fuck your talking about. 

You should start your own steroid site and can call it *"anabolics for Dummies".* I state this cause should anyone here on this site listen to you, they are a real fucking dummy like you. 

Now for the poster. I kind of agree with pirate here. My only changes would be i think a cycle would be fine if you could start it sometime during the season and run it through season's end. Like the last 10 weeks maybe. Then I'd use Test only like foremanrules said @ 500 mgs ea week.


----------



## shm353 (Nov 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *We have a new resident idiot giving out shit advise*


----------



## darklomba (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks guys*



			
				tommyboy11 said:
			
		

> Test is best for a first cycle, 500 mgs a week is good, and i would read up b4 jumping to roids. Also ur gonna inflate up like a ballon with the dbol then deflate shortly after u discontinue using it. If i were you bro i would jus eat like a horse and train ur balls off in ur off season, add some creatine possibly if you want, read up about roids on the net and get ready for a possible test cycle in ur next off season, good luck with whatever you do though



I think that's  what I'm going to do. No roids this time, maybe a test cycle next year. The only problem is that my season starts in April and ends in October so I'm going to have to wait for another year...

I think I'm fine with my body, just wanted to add a bit more strenght and volume. But I'm not intrested on inflating myself for a few months and then get back to the beggining.

I want to thank you all for guys for the recommendations.

And here I'll do my last. I'll try to start cutting, should I mix EC with clen (2 weeks and 2 weeks), or just stay with EC?


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 16, 2005)

forget cutting with dbol, dbol and the words 'cutting', 'lean' and 'ripped' do not belong in the same sentance, it'll give you the body of a pregnant woman in a lot less than 9 months, i won't touch another heavy aromatising compound again, so add dbol and test to the list of winny, tren, deca, halo, drol and so on

primo and anavar all the way!


----------



## darklomba (Nov 16, 2005)

You misunderstood me.... I'm not touching that stuff. I don't belong there...

What I wanted to know is which combination will be better to start cutting. EC alone or EC and clen alternated. 

Thanks


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 16, 2005)

i'd stay with EC, i've tried clen and didn't like it at all, all those side effects for very little results, i actually found cutting a lot better on EC, due to the mental boost and appitite suppressant effects from it, makes it a whole lot easier, although it knocks me out for 2 weeks afterwards!


----------



## musclepump (Nov 16, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i'd stay with EC, i've tried clen and didn't like it at all, all those side effects for very little results, i actually found cutting a lot better on EC, due to the mental boost and appitite suppressant effects from it, makes it a whole lot easier, although it knocks me out for 2 weeks afterwards!


I used "ThermalRage" and actually found it worked better than ECA stacks I've tried. Impressive, it was.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 16, 2005)

There is no need to take EC and clen at the same time, and you shouldn't use them EC right after a clen cycle without a break.


----------

